# Audi A4 Facelift Test Mule Spied



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Anotehr set of photos of the facelifted Audi A4 have surfaced over at MotorAuthority. Heavily wrapped with camouflage, changes in the car are still fairly easily spotted and consistent with changes revealed with the new A5/S5 recently. Note the new A6-style headlights and the more horizontal foglight assemblies seen on the A5.

Check out more revealed details of the A5 at Fourtitude and more spy photos of this A4 mule over at MotorAuthority after the jumps.

* New Audi A5/S5 on Fourtitude *

* A4 Avant Test Mule Spy Photos at MotorAuthority *


----------

